# [Adobe After Effects]Filmreife Text Effekte



## LostPixel (20. Mai 2003)

Liebe Gemeinde,
ich bin in After Effects grad ganz frisch eingestiegen und möchte mal wissen wie leistungsfähig das Proggy ist.
Für mein Video brauche ich coole Text Effekte z.B Verwischen des Textes, in Rauch auflösen (dazu habe ich schon tuts auf creacow gefunden) oder "Alien"Schreibmaschineneffekt ein Leuchten hinter dem die Schrift auftaucht. Oder der Effekt der ziemilch häufig in sci fi benutzt wird so eine "lichtexplosion" und anschliessendes erscheinen der schrift. - sry für die miese erklärung.

Gehen wirklich aufwendige effekte nur mit Plugins? oder combustion 

Gruss Pixel


----------



## goela (21. Mai 2003)

Mit den PlugIns gehts einfacher oder diese sind speziell für solche Effekte gemacht!
Zum Teil lässt sich es auch ohne die PlugIns realisieren, aber der Aufwand ist um einiges Höher!


----------



## LostPixel (27. Mai 2003)

Damit ihr wisst was ich meine habe ich mal ein Bild dran gehängt...ist soetwas auch mit AE möglich wenn ja wie...


----------



## LostPixel (28. Mai 2003)

Hoffe immer noch auf eine Antwort...


----------



## goela (28. Mai 2003)

Am besten ohne PlugIns - Richtig! Muss mal schauen! Stay tuned!


----------



## LostPixel (30. Mai 2003)

Während du mal schaust hab ich nochmal ein pic erstellt damit du weisst wie es denn aussehen sollte.


----------



## LostPixel (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Am besten ohne PlugIns - Richtig! Muss mal schauen! Stay tuned! *


Das Thema scheint ja so komplex zu sein das Niemand spontan eine Idee hätte wie man das in AE umsetzt...oder irre ich mich


----------



## Vincent (3. Juni 2003)

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht da aber ich mache mal eine Ausnahme.

Zeig mir ein kleines Video (Alien z.B.) wie du es haben willst und ich sage wie du es anstellst...


----------



## Patrick Kamin (4. Juni 2003)

*-*

Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt kein Problem bei der Erstellung.
Entweder du importierst deine schon erstellten Bilden und lässt sie mit ner schönen Maske ins Bild gleiten oder du arbeitest mit dem Radialen Weichzeichner von AE. Damit sollte sich sowas leicht erstellen lassen. Wie du einen Text ins Bild gleiten lässt, kannst du bei den Videotutorials nachlesen.


----------



## LostPixel (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht da aber ich mache mal eine Ausnahme.
> 
> Zeig mir ein kleines Video (Alien z.B.) wie du es haben willst und ich sage wie du es anstellst... *



Ich dachte das geht aus den bildern bereits hervor.
Werde selbst noch mal schauen wie sich das realisieren lässt. Wenn ich was habe poste ich es hier.


----------



## Vincent (5. Juni 2003)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das etwas seltsam - da biete ich dir schon meine Hilfe an (obwohl ich inaktiv bin - mich hat es nur gewurmt, dass dir gerade niemand helfen konnte) und du bist nicht bemüht irgendwie besseres Anschauungsmaterial zu besorgen. Ich werde mich da sicher nicht drum kümmern...


----------



## LostPixel (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das etwas seltsam - da biete ich dir schon meine Hilfe an (obwohl ich inaktiv bin - mich hat es nur gewurmt, dass dir gerade niemand helfen konnte) und du bist nicht bemüht irgendwie besseres Anschauungsmaterial zu besorgen. Ich werde mich da sicher nicht drum kümmern... *



Was heisst obwohl du inaktiv bist? Keine Zeit oder keine Lust mehr hier zu posten? Wenn du damit sagen willst, fühle dich geehrt das der grosse bubi auf deinen post antwortet kann ich nur smilen 
Ich habe alles Bebildert daran sieht man bereits wie es einmal aussehen soll. Wenn ich das jetzt alles in PS mache dann brauch ich keine Lösung für AE mehr  Und nur weil du sagst zeig mal was setze ich mich nicht stundenlang vor meinen Rechner um dir zu zeigen wie ich es meine. Hätte ja sein können das Jemand von euch den Effekt kennt. Bzw ein standart effekt von Combustion und Co ist.
Da er, wie gesagt ziemlich häufig in Trailern vorkommt dachte ich wäre es ein Standarteffekt. 

Werde hier aber mal ein Beispiel hochladen.


----------



## ponda (5. Juni 2003)

Oh mann, du bist ganzschön unverschämt "LostPixel". aber naja, vielleicht weißt du es nicht besser....bist ja auch noch ziemlich neu.

Ok, ist ja auch nicht meine Angelegenheit.

Grüße
ponda


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LostPixel _
> *...Wenn du damit sagen willst, fühle dich geehrt das der grosse bubi auf deinen post antwortet kann ich nur smilen  ...*



Verwarnung wegen Verstoß gegen Netiquette Punkt 4 und 13.
Diesen Umgangston mögen wir hier nicht so sehr, auch und insbesondere nicht gegenüber Moderatoren. Ich hoffe in deinem und unserem Interesse, dass wir o.g. Statement mal als "Ausrutscher" bezeichnen können.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## goela (5. Juni 2003)

> Diesen Umgangston mögen wir hier nicht so sehr, auch und insbesondere nicht gegenüber Moderatoren.


Ob Moderator (Bubi nimmt ja gerade eine Auszeit als Moderator) oder nicht! Wenn jemand seine Hilfe anbietet, dann kann man ja immer noch ein schlichtes "Nein, Danke - ich versuche es doch erst mal selber!" anbringen!

Ich denke es wurde alles gesagt (ausser vielleicht ein "Tut mir Leid"). Sollte ich noch ein Offtopic Post kommen, dann schliesse ich den Thread - alles klar!


----------



## LostPixel (6. Juni 2003)

Jawohl Chef 
Thread bitte noch nicht schliessen denn ich werde bald ein kurzes beispiel video anfügen was dem ganzen ein wenig klarheit verschafft.

[Edit by Goela]
Alles klar - Thread bleibt offen!


----------

